

Software Entrepreneurs Must Go Mobile-First Or Die - brmunk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/12/software-entrepreneurs-must-go-mobile-first-or-die/

======
jgreen10
It really depends on what kind of business you want to build, and in what kind
of market. You shouldn't even want to be a software entrepreneur, you should
want to solve a problem / improve things. Some problems can benefit more from
mobile than others. For example, PCs are great for high I/O tasks like
authoring and formal communication, while smartphones are great for low I/O
tasks such as consuming infotainment and informal communication. Most areas
involve a mixture of those, and which should be your first priority depends on
your area.

For example, meetup.com is quite PC-oriented, which almost seems odd for a new
social networking platform, but being able to easily publish and read detailed
meetup descriptions is critical to its success. That doesn't mean meetup.com
cannot benefit a lot from mobile (I wish it did), but it shouldn't be its
first priority.

------
Turing_Machine
It really depends on what kind of software you're doing. Games, yeah. Social
networks, yeah. But mobile devices suck for any kind of document creation, and
will continue to do so for the foreseeable future. The iPad is okay if you
have a Bluetooth keyboard, but if you're going to lug that around you might
just as well have a Macbook Air.

------
chrismcb
Am I the only one to find most mobile websites worthless? They try to be too
clever and hide too much stuff. Or worse they only expose a small piece of
functionality. I rented a car once and needed to look my reservation up on my
phone at the counter. The mobile website would only let me book a new
reservation and had no link to the desktop version. Yeah the article
recommends apps over the websites. But now I have to spend time downloading
something that also may have worse functionality.

------
ksec
Purely in terms of revenue stream, I wonder if Mobile Advert has caught on to
Desktop. If you rely on advert may be Desktop is still a good place to start
first?

